# Hello,,,



## PhilG (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi there
This is my first visit to t his forum. Just been diagnosed this week with type 2. feeling some what overwhelmed. really not sure I have approached this the right way. I listened to everything the nurse told me. Been doing all the blood tests, taking the medication _(High Blood Pressure also diagnosed)_ what seem like radically changed my food intake, reduced the intake by lots, no sweets or sugar, sauces etc nothing, and much smaller meal portions, and no drinks but water.
Read the book the nurse gave , and completed all the Diabetes and me modules on the Diabetes UK web site.
Now I'm sitting here with my head spinning... thinking how can I do all this.. !


----------



## James 048 (Nov 25, 2016)

PhilG said:


> Hi there
> This is my first visit to t his forum. Just been diagnosed this week with type 2. feeling some what overwhelmed. really not sure I have approached this the right way. I listened to everything the nurse told me. Been doing all the blood tests, taking the medication _(High Blood Pressure also diagnosed)_ what seem like radically changed my food intake, reduced the intake by lots, no sweets or sugar, sauces etc nothing, and much smaller meal portions, and no drinks but water.
> Read the book the nurse gave , and completed all the Diabetes and me modules on the Diabetes UK web site.
> Now I'm sitting here with my head spinning... thinking how can I do all this.. !


Hi and welcome
Keep doing exactly what your doing and you should be fine  , you have your head in the right place and well on your way to having low numbers , hope you start feeling the deserved benifits  of your good work very soon Phil .


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow T2


----------



## PhilG (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies, still trying to get my head around all this.

Also, a wee question, please don’t think this is a stupid question it’s just that I have been reading, and looking up so much about T2 all the information is going round & around. Is it ok to take Paracetamol, as I have had a headache for a bit now. So, I thought I’d just ask, as I wasn’t sure???

Cheers


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Phil, I take paracetamol occasionally. Dunno if it's okay or not. I also take an aspirin a day as well and high blood pressure meds plus thyroid. It's a wonder we don't rattle! 

How did you put that nice picture on?


----------



## PhilG (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Ditto, 
Thanks for the info, I too am on high BP meds, all this happened last week, bit of a bummer trying hard to get used to it, but it’s hard. 
Regarding the nice picture, click you name on the home page when your logged in, and then click avatar, and then select a photo from your hard drive, easy.

Phil


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh right, I'll give that a whirl thanks.


----------



## PhilG (Nov 27, 2016)

Ha, nice 1 ,,


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

I couldn't find one picture that I liked!


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi - PhilG I know just how you feel.  I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with T2.  Suffered with high blood pressure but since retiring it's gone low, still on meds!  I have other meds for various ailments but take paracetamol every night.  I give several pints of blood as required because I have too much iron.  I've been reading up on low carb diets and the info is mind boggling, the ingredients too buy are endless but I'm trying to work on what suits the sugar readings.  It's tough ....


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 27, 2016)

As a confused novice can someone enlighten me as to the conversions of liquid stevia as opposed to powder.  I have tried Hollands and Tesco but all I find is powder sachets at a price!!  Can something like sweetex be used instead?  I'm heading for low carbs but there are so many ingredients, are there cheaper alternatives.  I think I also found my degree on a piece of paper provided when I was trying to take in what I had and what I had to do. 
HbA1c - 54 at 1 Nov - Metformin 500 1xday up at wkly intervals to 4xday and sticking to single fig, sugar readings.  Next blood tests to be done in Feb 2017. Glucose levels July 2015 5.0; Mar 2016 8.9; Sept 2016 8.1; Nov 2016 8.5.  Today pre dinner 5.6, post dinner 7.5.   I'm understanding that bit of paper more every time I read it but can't understand why I wasn't diagnosed earlier when the figures went above 7 which I understand is the 'probable diabetes' level.


----------



## Radders (Nov 27, 2016)

Some of us use sucralose based sweeteners. The most famous one is Splenda but supermarkets do their own brand at lower prices. You don't need much of it as it's very sweet and you can use it in cooking as well.


----------



## PhilG (Nov 29, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Hi - PhilG I know just how you feel.  I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago with T2.  Suffered with high blood pressure but since retiring it's gone low, still on meds!  I have other meds for various ailments but take paracetamol every night.  I give several pints of blood as required because I have too much iron.  I've been reading up on low carb diets and the info is mind boggling, the ingredients too buy are endless but I'm trying to work on what suits the sugar readings.  It's tough ....


Hi Rhapsody.. that's us both diagnosed at very nearly the same time. thanks for the info on the paracetamol. its no easy, well not yet anyhow, but I do think I'm doing ok. woke up this morning with BS level of 4.4, that was a shock, its never been that low in this last two week, usually around 9-13. still trying to work out the carbs.


----------



## PhilG (Nov 29, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I couldn't find one picture that I liked!


Hi Ditto, the picture you have put up looks fine..


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 29, 2016)

PhilG said:


> Hi Rhapsody.. that's us both diagnosed at very nearly the same time. thanks for the info on the paracetamol. its no easy, well not yet anyhow, but I do think I'm doing ok. woke up this morning with BS level of 4.4, that was a shock, its never been that low in this last two week, usually around 9-13. still trying to work out the carbs.


Hi PhilG.  My BS has been reasonable although don't take it first thing in the morning.  I will tomorrow as I need to keep a record of things.  It's been around 4.5 - 6.5.  Been struggling with food so had a binge tonight and it went up to 8.5 after dinner.  Spoke to a friend this morning too who is T2 and has been for about 10 years.  She is on insulin because tabs didn't agree with her but she says all she does is eat smaller portions, cutting out some carbs but has the odd binge too.  She is around 10 - 12 and says her GP is happy.  Not spoken to her about it before but approached her only because I know have it too.  I am getting lots of headaches at the moment but hopefully they will go soon.  Stepping up to 3 tabs a days from next week and then 4 before my next appointment.  I've not had rice, pasta, bread or spuds and feel totally deprived.  It's going to be interesting when I next hit the golf course for 18 holes because I normally have porridge that morning so that will be a good test to see if the oats has an impact.  I'm trying hard to be positive but the more I read the more my brain hurts.  Keep in touch and let me know how you get on.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

Just LOL at your brains hurting - we've all been there!

Levels of 10-12 'usually' are NOT OK at all despite her idiot doctor apparently telling her they were.  Therein lies the route to complications I'm afraid.  If you don't want the stinky things then keep your BG down as near as possible to 5 for as much time as you reasonably can.  At first it is a minefield so always read the teensy little nutritional info panels on the back of all packets tins and boxes - and it's the TOTAL carbohydrate that you want.  Your body doesn't actually treat different sources of carbohydrate any differently - it turns ALL carb to glucose and that's that - irrespective of where it came from - a bag of Tate & Lyle or half a ton of lettuce.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 30, 2016)

trophywench said:


> a bag of Tate & Lyle or half a ton of lettuce.


LOL Jenny, though both are nutritionally poor it'll take so long to eat the lettuce that you will not notice the spike


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 30, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I couldn't find one picture that I liked!


You should see the picture I used to have as _my_ avatar.  You still can, on my Wikia profile, or in its full horror here. I've seriously thought of changing my Wikia username to "6079 Smith W." to match the avatar!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

LOL. I didn't know you could have a Wiki profile. You like the book His Dark Materials? Didn't they make that as a film The Golden Compass. Worst film I ever saw in my life so I didn't even give the book a whirl.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

I found this very interesting. "Levels of 10-12 'usually' are NOT OK at all despite her idiot doctor apparently telling her they were. Therein lies the route to complications I'm afraid. If you don't want the stinky things then keep your BG down as near as possible to 5 for as much time as you reasonably can. At first it is a minefield so always read the teensy little nutritional info panels on the back of all packets tins and boxes - and it's the TOTAL carbohydrate that you want. Your body doesn't actually treat different sources of carbohydrate any differently - it turns ALL carb to glucose and that's that - irrespective of where it came from - a bag of Tate & Lyle or half a ton of lettuce." I never thought of it like that before. I always go ott on all foods, whether 'good' or 'bad' but if you look at it like this then too much is too much!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 30, 2016)

Believe me, the book (and the other two, collectively known as _His Dark Materials_) is miles better, as is usual with books vs. the movie.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes, I had that big book and sold it on ebay! Should have given it a try at least. Never mind, might be able to get it from the library.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2016)

@Ditto - yep - 100% true.

I mean we all actually know very well that keeping blood glucose absolutely stable all day every day cannot happen - whether you happen to be diabetic or not.  But, that is the aim and although as I say it's unachievable per se, with insulin pumps those lucky enough to have them can keep their own BG more stable for longer out of every day than with any other method - which is why we love the daft bits of plastic and electronics so very much!  Not because it's 'easy' - cos it isn't - it is actually quite hard work intellectually rather than physically, but if you want the best results most of us learn aged about 7 that it requires effort!

I don't believe that T2 is harder to deal with - if medics actually consistently told people the truth and suggested the right help for their patients individually instead of yawning and thinking Oh what a drag - another one! and automatically writing a Metformin script before calling 'Next please!'


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

I telephoned today for the suggested meetings on diabetes for my sister and I. We're in for March. We'll just have to muddle along till then!  It's a couple of hours a week for about six weeks. Going to be interesting to see what they tell us. My sister is on Metformin.


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 30, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Just LOL at your brains hurting - we've all been there!
> 
> Levels of 10-12 'usually' are NOT OK at all despite her idiot doctor apparently telling her they were.  Therein lies the route to complications I'm afraid.  If you don't want the stinky things then keep your BG down as near as possible to 5 for as much time as you reasonably can.  At first it is a minefield so always read the teensy little nutritional info panels on the back of all packets tins and boxes - and it's the TOTAL carbohydrate that you want.  Your body doesn't actually treat different sources of carbohydrate any differently - it turns ALL carb to glucose and that's that - irrespective of where it came from - a bag of Tate & Lyle or half a ton of lettuce.


Thanks for your comments trophywench.  Being a newby I won't put myself in a position of telling my friend that her Dr needs to go back to med school!!  She has just turned 80 and doesn't exactly look unhealthy, all things considered.  Having said that my concerns are my levels at this stage so provided I can keep within the limits allowed I'll be happy as a pig in muck.  Tested last night before bed at 7.4, pre bekkie 6.1; post 6.4.  Forgot to test at lunch time but pre dinner 4.1 and then 5.9.  Just received my cable to download gadget info so will make up a spreadsheet and put next to figures what I had eaten so I have a more accurate idea of what pushes me up.  Unfortunately, up until now, I don't have many packets in my cupboards, when I shop everything goes into air seal containers so ingredients and the breakdown are nowhere to be seen.  Sadly, I hate packets and boxes in the cupboard.  My life is taking on a brand new chapter now and everything is being scrutinised.  I never had too much of a sweet tooth, prefer savoury but (do)/did have a fetish for white chocs and baklava!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2016)

Aarrgghh - baklava !!!    Ghastly things.  Sorry - I adore almost all savoury Greek food, also Greek Yog and ditto honey, most of their wine except Retsina, and definitely love Raki, esp certain Home Brews.  

But white 'chocolate' ? - it's never actually even BEEN chocolate !  How on earth could anyone who isn't 3 and their mother wants em to keep both quiet and also clean ( both enormous asks at that age) consume the dreadful muck?  Oh Yuk Yuk and thrice Yuk. 

You really ARE too old to be the Milky Bar Kid, mate.  High time you converted to grown up, proper, dark chocolate if you feel the need for it !


----------



## Ditto (Dec 1, 2016)

I luvs white chocolate!  So not alone there then.


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 1, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Aarrgghh - baklava !!!    Ghastly things.  Sorry - I adore almost all savoury Greek food, also Greek Yog and ditto honey, most of their wine except Retsina, and definitely love Raki, esp certain Home Brews.
> 
> But white 'chocolate' ? - it's never actually even BEEN chocolate !  How on earth could anyone who isn't 3 and their mother wants em to keep both quiet and also clean ( both enormous asks at that age) consume the dreadful muck?  Oh Yuk Yuk and thrice Yuk.
> 
> You really ARE too old to be the Milky Bar Kid, mate.  High time you converted to grown up, proper, dark chocolate if you feel the need for it !


Well sorry trophywench.  Life would be pretty boring if we all liked the same things.  Personally though I would rather go without chocs that eat that dark stuff.  I use that only for cake decoration ......


----------



## PhilG (Dec 1, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Hi PhilG.  My BS has been reasonable although don't take it first thing in the morning.  I will tomorrow as I need to keep a record of things.  It's been around 4.5 - 6.5.  Been struggling with food so had a binge tonight and it went up to 8.5 after dinner.  Spoke to a friend this morning too who is T2 and has been for about 10 years.  She is on insulin because tabs didn't agree with her but she says all she does is eat smaller portions, cutting out some carbs but has the odd binge too.  She is around 10 - 12 and says her GP is happy.  Not spoken to her about it before but approached her only because I know have it too.  I am getting lots of headaches at the moment but hopefully they will go soon.  Stepping up to 3 tabs a days from next week and then 4 before my next appointment.  I've not had rice, pasta, bread or spuds and feel totally deprived.  It's going to be interesting when I next hit the golf course for 18 holes because I normally have porridge that morning so that will be a good test to see if the oats has an impact.  I'm trying hard to be positive but the more I read the more my brain hurts.  Keep in touch and let me know how you get on.


Hi Rhapsody, My BS, is up and down, it was initially in high double figures its now between 4-8 depending. I get what you mean about  rice, pasta, bread and spuds. I have gotten brown pasta, rice, and as you say reduced portion size, there ok, I haven't touch any bread.  Fruit is really on the menu, I actually like having loads of fruit. I am also suffering from high blood pressure, this is the cause of my saver intense headaches, hence my original paracetamol question. Its good that you have someone to talk to away from the doctor/nurse etc, It'll help. I had a BS result the other morning of 3.8, that was a bit of shock, I'm thinking it was a flook or something, was a bit of a shock though. finding shopping quite difficult, knowing what's ok, and what's not. been off today so I thought , pop into Tesco, and spent and hour just looking at all the labelling, trying to get my head around it, some of time is baffling.
I really miss my tea, milk and 2 sugars , chat 2 u soon. chin up.


----------



## PhilG (Dec 1, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Just LOL at your brains hurting - we've all been there!
> 
> Levels of 10-12 'usually' are NOT OK at all despite her idiot doctor apparently telling her they were.  Therein lies the route to complications I'm afraid.  If you don't want the stinky things then keep your BG down as near as possible to 5 for as much time as you reasonably can.  At first it is a minefield so always read the teensy little nutritional info panels on the back of all packets tins and boxes - and it's the TOTAL carbohydrate that you want.  Your body doesn't actually treat different sources of carbohydrate any differently - it turns ALL carb to glucose and that's that - irrespective of where it came from - a bag of Tate & Lyle or half a ton of lettuce.


Hi there, I have just a wee question.
Can you explain please how do you work out the total carbohydrate in a food packed when your standing in the shop?
I just can't grasp it yet.

cheers


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 2, 2016)

PhilG said:


> Hi Rhapsody, My BS, is up and down, it was initially in high double figures its now between 4-8 depending. I get what you mean about  rice, pasta, bread and spuds. I have gotten brown pasta, rice, and as you say reduced portion size, there ok, I haven't touch any bread.  Fruit is really on the menu, I actually like having loads of fruit. I am also suffering from high blood pressure, this is the cause of my saver intense headaches, hence my original paracetamol question. Its good that you have someone to talk to away from the doctor/nurse etc, It'll help. I had a BS result the other morning of 3.8, that was a bit of shock, I'm thinking it was a flook or something, was a bit of a shock though. finding shopping quite difficult, knowing what's ok, and what's not. been off today so I thought , pop into Tesco, and spent and hour just looking at all the labelling, trying to get my head around it, some of time is baffling.
> I really miss my tea, milk and 2 sugars , chat 2 u soon. chin up.


Hi Phil.  I am about to go shopping for some w/end goodies.  Honestly, this complete diet change is not what I had lived for all my life but hey, it is what it is and I just have to put my big girl panties on and deal with it.  My hubby was on a business trip in Denmark this week and met up with an old friend who has been diabetic since age 26 - he is now in his 70's.  He has a gadget fitted in his arm which he puts a reader against to check his sugar - not sure I would like that but it works for him.  On my behalf they exchanged do's and don'ts and he said definitely to do my best to stay above 4, certainly not below and just to eat sensibly and small portions, more often is need be.  He has days of high intake and goes up to 12 after a night of good food and wine but then goes down again.  Doesn't do this too often though.  Advised me to try and stay below 8 though, unless I have a binge!!  Like you, I'm a bit of a fruit fly but am cutting back on that too because of natural sugar, I'm led to believe oranges are good .....  hadn't thought of brown rice, etc.  Will read up on that.  There are loads of vegie type foods that I don't mind but hubby does, I'm now conditioning him into eating more sensibly but we still have meat.  I'm limiting iron high produce because of my iron levels so I have two devils to deal with plus trying to lose weight.  I have loads of headaches too but try hard not to drink too many pain killers, advised to drink lots of water which will help.  Catch up with you again soon.  Take care


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2016)

PhilG said:


> Hi there, I have just a wee question.
> Can you explain please how do you work out the total carbohydrate in a food packed when your standing in the shop?
> I just can't grasp it yet.
> 
> cheers


I think the most important question when standing staring at the 'grams of carb per 100grams of product' is 'how much am I going to eat at one sitting?' The answer to this for me, started in the kitchen at home, weighing stuff I normally eat, and noting down portion sizes in grams ( I was brought up in pounds and ounces.) Then you can put your mental arithmetic hat on ( or get out your calculator) in the shop, and work out how much carb intake it actually translates into. After a while, I found I'd got a lot of the figures in my memory, and could do it just by looking at the packet and thinking, yes, I'd eat, say 40g at a time of that, so 40% of the carbs per hundred total, well, that's just under half, so estimate a rough figure. It gets easier the more practice you have. You'll be a walking memory bank of carb values before you know it!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 2, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I luvs white chocolate!  So not alone there then.



I love white chocolate too and can't abide the dark, healthy, virtuous stuff (unless it's wrapped around a white truffle!  Ok I've out'ed myself as a chocolate Philistine but this Milky Bar kid ain't ashamed!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 2, 2016)

PhilG said:


> Hi Rhapsody, My BS, is up and down, it was i





Rhapsody said:


> Hi Phil.  I am about to go shopping for some w/end goodies.  Honestly, this complete diet change is not what I had lived for all my life but hey, it is what it is and I just have to put my big girl panties on and deal with it.  My hubby was on a business trip in Denmark this week and met up with an old friend who has been diabetic since age 26 - he is now in his 70's.  He has a gadget fitted in his arm which he puts a reader against to check his sugar - not sure I would like that but it works for him.  On my behalf they exchanged do's and don'ts and he said definitely to do my best to stay above 4, certainly not below and just to eat sensibly and small portions, more often is need be.  He has days of high intake and goes up to 12 after a night of good food and wine but then goes down again.  Doesn't do this too often though.  Advised me to try and stay below 8 though, unless I have a binge!!  Like you, I'm a bit of a fruit fly but am cutting back on that too because of natural sugar, I'm led to believe oranges are good .....  hadn't thought of brown rice, etc.  Will read up on that.  There are loads of vegie type foods that I don't mind but hubby does, I'm now conditioning him into eating more sensibly but we still have meat.  I'm limiting iron high produce because of my iron levels so I have two devils to deal with plus trying to lose weight.  I have loads of headaches too but try hard not to drink too many pain killers, advised to drink lots of water which will help.  Catch up with you again soon.  Take care


The thing is everybody is differnt in their personal tolerance, I personal eat most days a satsuma, other can't eat they spike.Berries seem to be tolerated by more than not. I am ok with apples or pears.  Some people find they have to avoid all tropical fruits.


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 2, 2016)

I was brought up in a country where fruit of most kinds were in abundance so I love fruit of all kinds.  Life without them would be a nightmare for me although I have now cut back  Did a lot of baking today, the family are coming to visit for the w/e and the first thing they head for is cake!  I made myself a cake, substituting sugar for diabetic equivalent and used coconut flour instead ..... wrong move but I thought it right because the recipe called for sugar and wholewheat flour.  Disaster, it come out more like a crumble over the berries but hey, cream over the top and voila, pudding!  I got the recipe off Diabetic UK website, I should have followed it.  My diabetic nurse also phoned me tonight and she is very happy with my readings and says provided I attempt to stay above 4 and in single fingers I only need to see her in 3 months.  She says the odd blip going into double fingers over Xmas is accepted so I'm a happy bunny.  Just wonder what baklava will do for me - I have a box full.  We'll see.  Weigh in tomorrow so I will see if I've lost a few pounds.


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 2, 2016)

PhilG - I asked my diabetic nurse about brown pasta/rice etc etc.  She says there is not a great deal of difference.  I tried reading labels in Morrisons this morning but had trouble trying to get close,  Got rammed by incompetent trolley drivers of a certain kind while their other half was hovering in front of where I as trying to get.  Gave up, did my shop and came home.  I will at some point when it's quiet have a good look, I would love to indulge in a plate of pasta myself but I've promised myself to avoid carbs for a few weeks.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> PhilG - I asked my diabetic nurse about brown pasta/rice etc etc.  She says there is not a great deal of difference.  I tried reading labels in Morrisons this morning but had trouble trying to get close,  Got rammed by incompetent trolley drivers of a certain kind while their other half was hovering in front of where I as trying to get.  Gave up, did my shop and came home.  I will at some point when it's quiet have a good look, I would love to indulge in a plate of pasta myself but I've promised myself to avoid carbs for a few weeks.  Enjoy the weekend.


In theory the brown rice/ pasta is supposed get released more slowly than white. If you are feeling deprived why no experiment with either varities and of portions.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 3, 2016)

For carbs of regular foods that I eat, we have a list on the board in the kitchen, of how much pasta, rice, potatoes, ... To weigh out in order to give me a portion that is the correct amount of carbs that I want at each meal.  That way we can get rid of the packets.  We also write on the jars the carb information on the packet of other stuff that we take out of packets, and on freezer labels when we out meals in there.


----------



## PhilG (Dec 3, 2016)

grovesy said:


> In theory the brown rice/ pasta is supposed get released more slowly than white. If you are feeling deprived why no experiment with either varities and of portions.


hi, if I can't have pasta/rice even if its brown I'll go nuts. As you say it releases glucose slower, o and it tastes great,  Basmati rice is also ok, apparently. I used to years back use wholemeal pasta and rice, I actually think there better than white, so I'm good with them both.  Cheers .


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 3, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> PhilG - I asked my diabetic nurse about brown pasta/rice etc etc.  She says there is not a great deal of difference.  I tried reading labels in Morrisons this morning but had trouble trying to get close,  Got rammed by incompetent trolley drivers of a certain kind while their other half was hovering in front of where I as trying to get.  Gave up, did my shop and came home.  I will at some point when it's quiet have a good look, I would love to indulge in a plate of pasta myself but I've promised myself to avoid carbs for a few weeks.  Enjoy the weekend.


Made me smile about trolly


----------



## PhilG (Dec 4, 2016)

I this this morning,, seem appropriate somehow..

https://uk.yahoo.com/style/7-signs-youre-eating-too-slideshow-wp-171134374.html


----------

